# AAS Frontloading Explained



## PRIDE (Feb 2, 2012)

By: Marcus 


Steroid Front loading is a process to saturate your receptors with the peak dose from week one to ensure stable blood levels instead of it taking several weeks to peak like most long esters,this is why most people dont feel the effect of a long ester until its built up substantial amount in the blood stream, the problem can be solve by front loading which is doubling the amount of mg in the first wk,

When you inject AAS regardless of the ester a certain amount is released over the next 24-48hrs the only thing the esters does is extends the half life of the AAS it wont slow down the first initial release of the AAS,, so after the the first release of the AAS as mentioned above the reminder is released over a certain amount of time up to the half life,

Why wait for you to feel the effects or for it to kick in around wks 6-7, you would be better of getting the blood androgen level up sooner,spiking and working so you feel the effects of the AAS, If you work out exactly the level of active testosterone and the esterized amount waiting to be activated you will see the advantage of steroid front loading and the benefits -

The example I will show you is the first few weeks of a cycle what is not front loaded and one which is front loaded, please dont look to forward into the ester because its not really important to the final results other than dose difference, lets give an example of AAS with half life of 7 days -

Standard cycle of 500mgs per week

Week 1- 500mg used........After 7 days 250mg left - so active test delivered in that wk 250mg

Week 2 - 500mg used.......+ 250mg (left over) = 750mg - test active for that wk = 375mg

Week 3 - 500mg used.......+375mg (left over)= 875mg - test active for that wk=437.5mg

Week 4 - 500mg used........+437.5mg(left over)=937.5mg - test active for that wk=488.7mg

Week 5 - 500mg used........+488.7mg(left over)=988.7mg - test active for that wk=494.3mg

Week 6 - 500mg used........+494.3mg(left over)=994.3mg - test active for that wk=497.1mg

Week 7 - 500mg used........+497.1mg(left over)=997.1- test active for that week=498.5mg

And so on...............

Takes 7 weeks to get the full weekly dose of 500mgs

250mg in the first wk
375mg in the second wk
437.5mg in the third wk
488.7mg in the fourth wk
494.3mg in the fifth wk
497.1mg in the sixth wk
498.5mg in the seventh wk
Front loaded cycle of 500mg per week -

Week 1 - 1000mg used.......After 7 days 500mg left - so active test delivered in that 1st week 500mg....bingo!!!!
Then back to the normal dose of 500mg per wk, job done!

By the end of the first week you will achieve the peak dose as opposed to the 7th wk of a cycle not front loaded, 1 wk or 7 wks for peak blood levels? no argument really, you will have the benefit of the gear kicking straight away,without doubt this is an excellent way to achieve your goals and get the full strength of the gear kicking striaght away, remember the body grows at its best when its fresh which is noramally at the start of a cycle, cut the whole length down of the cycle and front load it, less time shutdown, faster stable blood levels at peak dosage, results striaght from the start, reason why many stay on cycle for many wks is because of when the gear starts to kick fully so why not cut the length down which will cut the time down for shutdown, with front load no need to stay on for so long,

Long esters and short esters can be used when front loading, long esters work better and should be doubled during the first wk of the cycle and the short esters should be doubled on the first day of the cycle but not that much in it tho!, this is due to the half life of short esters, a easier way around this would be - if you implement the rule of - with every standard dose you inject double each time you jab until you reach the first half life, this will ensure you wont go over the required amount and this will hit your peak blood levels in the first week, no unstable levels and straight away in the first wk you will be running the required amount,

Many like this method and many prefer kickstarting the front end of the cycle an oral i would say try them both and see which one you respond best to, I would advice anybody who likes running the standard length of cycle with long esters to try this method it may just change the way you cycle in the future.


----------



## juiced13 (Nov 20, 2013)

THere a chart somewher on some site that you can type in your cycle and it tells ya this.. ANyone know where the link is to it.. I cant find it. thanks


----------

